# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  SolaOne HD

## Yeap

I have just order a pair of SolaOne 1.6 transition HD for my client, i have something that not really understand about it, here are some my question:

1. What is the different between HD and non-HD lens?
2. why the lens Rx is not the same as i order particularly at the axis?
3. Anyone has fit this lens and how is the feedback?

thank you.

----------


## chip anderson

Don't you understand the importance of catchy currenct trade names?  HD  stands for high definition.  It was so tricky that the government had officials after traveling to Europe, make us change out all our TV stations and TV sets.

Chip

----------


## Darryl Meister

SOLAOne HD is optically customized for the patient's specific prescription requirements, using an assumed position of wear. Because the fitted position of the lens can introduce various prescription changes, due to the oblique astigmtism introduced by lens tilt, the final prescription may differ slightly from the original prescription, as measured in a typical focimeter or lensmeter.

If you want a more detailed answer to this question, I would consider reading the following white paper: Free-Form Optical Optimization.

----------


## Golfnorth

> I have just order a pair of SolaOne 1.6 transition HD for my client, i have something that not really understand about it, here are some my question:
> 
> 1. What is the different between HD and non-HD lens?
> 2. why the lens Rx is not the same as i order particularly at the axis?
> 3. Anyone has fit this lens and how is the feedback?
> 
> thank you.


I have tried the Sola HD lens. I couldn't wear it......too much distortion.
I prefer my Supercedes much better.

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## Darryl Meister

While I am the first to admit that no single progressive lens design will work for everyone, thousands and thousands of people have been wearing SOLAOne and SOLAOne HD quite happily for years now. Keep in mind that SOLAOne even earned the OLA's prestigious _Award of Excellence in Lens Design_, and has remained a proven success in the field, so I would encourage you not discount the lens design based only on one experience.

----------


## Yeap

thanks for all reply.. 
ya i agree that no single lens can fit all, also i find that SolaOne is a good lens but others manufacture do also produce some other good lens.. 

also 1 more question, if the HD technology is so good why not the 1.5 SolaOne also produce that way?

----------


## Golfnorth

> While I am the first to admit that no single progressive lens design will work for everyone, thousands and thousands of people have been wearing SOLAOne and SOLAOne HD quite happily for years now. Keep in mind that SOLAOne even earned the OLA's prestigious _Award of Excellence in Lens Design_, and has remained a proven success in the field, so I would encourage you not discount the lens design based only on one experience.


The Optiboarder was asking for feedback which is what I was doing.

Regards,
Golfnorth

----------


## Darryl Meister

> The Optiboarder was asking for feedback which is what I was doing


And I am sure that Yeap appreciated your feedback. I am also sorry to hear of your lackluster experience with the lens. It was certainly not my intention to detract from the value or credibility of your feedback.

But with thousands and thousands of satisfied wearers and a proven satisfaction rate of over 95% in three different clinical studies, it would be remiss of me not to provide my own feedback, when the only other post in this thread is "I couldn't wear it."




> also 1 more question, if the HD technology is so good why not the 1.5 SolaOne also produce that way?


When it was originally introduced, SOLAOne HD was positioned as the most premium lens available, so SOLAOne HD was introduced in a premium high-index material with a premium antireflection coating (Teflon).

----------


## RT

> proven non-adapt rate of over 95% in three different clinical studies


Gosh, Darryl.  I really hope you mean an "adaptation rate" of over 95%, not a "non-adapt" rate!

----------


## Darryl Meister

Good catch! Although it still beats a non-adapt rate of 100%. ;)

----------


## john-atlanta

I assume the HDV is a totally different animal with the variable corridor length etc?

John

----------


## Specs

Darryl or someone else who may know. What about switching someone from a Hoya Wide to a Sola One HD? Good success possibility?

----------


## drk

Look at Harry's nice contour plot of the SolaOne design:
http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34777

I'm impressed by the smooth symmetry, the extreme softness surrounding the progressive corridor, the not-too-steep gradient of astigmatism surrounding the near zone.

Yea, maybe not the best above the 180, and "eye turners" would be at a disadvantage.

All in all, there probably isn't a better intermediate/near intensive design in general purpose progressives.


I would suggest to Golf that he may just have been the wrong match for this design.

----------


## Darryl Meister

> I assume the HDV is a totally different animal with the variable corridor length etc?


Yes, SOLA HDv is based upon a similar lens design platform. Both designs are fully optimized across the lens for the wearer's prescription using a default position of wear. SOLA HDv offers a fully variable corridor length as well, with a minimum fitting height of 13 mm.




> What about switching someone from a Hoya Wide to a Sola One HD? Good success possibility?


Since HOYA GP Wide and SOLAOne progressive lenses both offer an extremely soft distance periphery combined with a relatively wide near zone, I would say that HOYA GP Wide wearers would be good candidates for SOLAOne.

----------


## RT

> Since HOYA GP Wide and SOLAOne progressive lenses both offer an extremely soft distance periphery combined with a relatively wide near zone, I would say that HOYA GP Wide wearers would be good candidates for SOLAOne.


Or, as we Hoyans prefer to look at it, SOLAOne wearers would be good candidates for HOYA GP Wide!
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Kid A

> I have just order a pair of SolaOne 1.6 transition HD for my client, i have something that not really understand about it, here are some my question:
> 
> 1. What is the different between HD and non-HD lens?
> 2. why the lens Rx is not the same as i order particularly at the axis?
> 3. Anyone has fit this lens and how is the feedback?
> 
> thank you.


I've just read the tech brief on compensated Rx, very helpful, we were just discussing this in our staff meeting today!


The store i work at has been selling these HD's for about 3 weeks now and i've been ordering them pretty much every day! 
I had to laugh at the product name, it's genius.:) 
I'm sure you've noticed that the lenses come with a slip in the packet stating the compensated Rx. We've been filing these slips along with the dispense records. Pretty much essential to do this because if the patient comes back with problems you cant check the prescription without it.

----------


## Yeap

thanks for the advice.. will surely keep it.. i have really neglected about it.. will try to voice this out during our staffs meeting..

----------


## drk

I had to order a pair of Sola One's for myself.

Rx: plano/+1.50 add OU.

Review: 
These things are wide, wide, wide for near at this power. Full-sheet-of-paper-at-desk-level-wide.

(While my intermediate accommodation is still studly) on the computer they seem very generous as well.

So, how's the distance zone? Let's say I'm recommending these for patients who use progressives at near only.

They're so near-oriented that I think many (not all) would find the distance sub-optimal.

Good, useful lens, though.

----------


## Yeap

Sorry to say i'm not PAL wearer, so i have no experience how the distortion or Rx progressing from distance to near. but that is what most the feedback from the wearer.. most of them like the near zone so much.. anyhow so far no complaint for the distance vision as well.. then i have to admit it is a good design for PAL.. i have tried it on a monovision patient and she love the vision so much..

----------


## soniman

> And I am sure that Yeap appreciated your feedback. I am also sorry to hear of your lackluster experience with the lens. It was certainly not my intention to detract from the value or credibility of your feedback.
> 
> But with thousands and thousands of satisfied wearers and a proven satisfaction rate of over 95% in three different clinical studies, it would be remiss of me not to provide my own feedback, when the only other post in this thread is "I couldn't wear it."
> 
> 
> When it was originally introduced, SOLAOne HD was positioned as the most premium lens available, so SOLAOne HD was introduced in a premium high-index material with a premium antireflection coating (Teflon).


I interest teflon coating , I could not it.What is this? help me pls

----------


## eyemanflying

They are way over priced in my opinion...much better, cost effective alternatives out there.

----------


## Geirskogul

> I interest teflon coating , I could not it.What is this? help me pls


what is this I don't even

----------


## MarySue

> what is this I don't even


HI Geirskogul - it's an anti-reflection coating, similar to the others on the market.  It has the brand name "Teflon" and has been around for quite some time.  There are newer Sola and Zeiss finishes which are nicer - but (someone please correct me if I'm wrong here) I think the Teflon has to be used on some materials or you risk a substandard finish in regards to durability.

Cheers
Mary Sue

----------


## Geirskogul

No, I know that.  We sell SOLA and ZEISS products exclusively, so the only AR coating we have is Teflon.  I was just poking fun at the lack of grammar and understanding in the quoted post.

----------


## Speed

> I was just poking fun at the lack of grammar and understanding in the quoted post.


I think some Turkish people have some difficulty communication in English.

----------


## soniman

sorry i wanna tell could not understand

----------


## Darryl Meister

> I was just poking fun at the lack of grammar and understanding in the quoted post.


I suspect that his English is a lot better than your Turkish.

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## Wes

Americans tend to be arrogant. I remember back when I was in Korea, this one guy scolding a korean girl for not knowing more english. Really?  Did it even occur to this guy that he was in HER country?

----------


## MarySue

Soniman enjoy the forum - there are some lovely helpful people here. Herkes hoş.

----------


## soniman

> Soniman enjoy the forum - there are some lovely helpful people here. Herkes hoş.


MarySue I think you can speak Turkish very well :)

----------


## rdcoach5

> I have tried the Sola HD lens. I couldn't wear it......too much distortion.
> I prefer my Supercedes much better.
> 
> Regards,
> Golfnorth


 I also did not like the side distortion at distance compared to the GT2 3D. I'm a high myope if that makes any sense to Daryl as to why  one design should be better.

----------


## Darryl Meister

> I also did not like the side distortion at distance compared to the GT2 3D. I'm a high myope if that makes any sense to Daryl as to why one design should be better.


Both lenses are "general-purpose" lens designs, but GT2 3D offers slightly more distance vision utility than SOLAOne HD, whereas SOLAOne HD offers slightly more near vision utility. Consequently, if you have a strong preference for one viewing zone over the other, regardless of your refractive error, you may prefer one lens design more than the other.

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## MarySue

> MarySue I think you can speak Turkish very well :)


Not very well Soniman but I enjoyed a trip to Turkey in 2000, and fell in love with Istanbul.  In order to get a better price for things at the market, I picked up a few Turkish sayings and still keep in touch with friends there  -- gerçekten çok

----------


## Yeap

is good to understand the lifestyle of the wearer in order to offer them the best solution i think. for those who prefer outdoor activity will get the GT2 3D while those spend more time on near task will get SolaOne HD. there will never has a lens that fit everyone, right??

----------


## MarySue

> is good to understand the lifestyle of the wearer in order to offer them the best solution i think. for those who prefer outdoor activity will get the GT2 3D while those spend more time on near task will get SolaOne HD. there will never has a lens that fit everyone, right??


If they did, they wouldn't need us!

----------


## sparre68

> Both lenses are "general-purpose" lens designs, but GT2 3D offers  slightly more distance vision utility than SOLAOne HD, whereas SOLAOne  HD offers slightly more near vision utility. Consequently, if you have a  strong preference for one viewing zone over the other, regardless of  your refractive error, you may prefer one lens design more than the  other.


What would you say are Brevis advantages compared to Sola HDV....? Or vica versa ;-)

----------


## Darryl Meister

Are you referring to the semi-finished Brevis lens? If so, the advantages of SOLA HDv would be full optical customization for the wearer's exact prescription requirements, a variable corridor length to maintain sufficient reading utility in any frame, and -- depending upon your region -- full optical customization for the wearer's specific position of wear. A more "apples-to-apples" comparison with a ZEISS-branded lens would be Zeiss Individual.

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## rdcoach5

Darryl, which of your lenses has the widest intermediate, and can the individual be tweaked to give a wider intermediate?

----------


## Darryl Meister

In reality, "intermediate" is often a relative term, depending upon the actual viewing distance.

For "far intermediate" vision, say at 60 to 80 cm, the intermediate zone is defined primarily by the length of the progressive corridor or progression of add power. For "far intermediate" viewing distances, lenses with a slightly longer corridor length or slower progression of add power will provide a wider intermediate zone. Zeiss Individual is a good example of a customized lens that will provice an especially wide intermediate zone for these viewing distances.

For "near intermediate" vision, on the other hand, say at 50 to 60 cm, the width of the upper near zone may define the intermediate zone, particularly for objects that are well below your distance gaze, like a laptop computer monitor. In this case, lenses with a near zone that is relatively high and wide will provide a wider "intermediate" zone. SOLAOne HD and SOLA HDv are good examples of customized lenses that will provide an especially wide intermediate zone for these viewing distances.

That said, I think your patients will generally be satisfied with the intermediate vision at any distance in either of these lenses. Most well-designed, general-purpose progressive lenses will provide similar intermediate zone widths unless you are dealing with design extremes, like especially hard or especially soft lens designs. Customized lenses like SOLAOne HD just ensure that every prescription delivers the intended viewing zone sizes. Keep in mind, however, that the size of the intermediate zone will decrease in high add powers.

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## 2020idock

Darryl, Thank you for your comments.  We are currently in the process of making a switch to CZV for the majority of our lens business and I will certainly be passing on your comments from these threads to the opticians in my office.  I want to make sure we start off on the right foot with Zeiss and getting comfortable with the correct lens from Zeiss for the patient's lifestyle needs seems critical to getting it right from the beginning.

----------


## Darryl Meister

> We are currently in the process of making a switch to CZV for the majority of our lens business and I will certainly be passing on your comments from these threads to the opticians in my office


Glad to hear of your interest in ZEISS products. There is a great deal of technical information available on the various ZEISS lens designs. Feel free to send me an e-mail, if you would like further information.

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## rdcoach5

> not very well soniman but i enjoyed a trip to turkey in 2000, and fell in love with istanbul. In order to get a better price for things at the market, i picked up a few turkish sayings and still keep in touch with friends there -- gerçekten çok


really !!!

----------


## MarySue

I find that it is easiest to gain information regarding Zeiss lenses, design, original concept, use, etc. from the white papers posted on the Zeiss websites.  Personally having this information makes my life easier - I think it's brilliant!




> Glad to hear of your interest in ZEISS products. There is a great deal of technical information available on the various ZEISS lens designs. Feel free to send me an e-mail, if you would like further information.
> 
> Best regards,
> Darryl

----------

